# At the Emergency Vet



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

With Nala. My lil girl is sick. Urinating blood, vomiting, high fever and lethargy. Thought it was going to be a UTI or crystals but vet is worried it’s more systemic potentially Lyme. She has al her shots and is treated with Bravecto so that shouldn’t be the case but vet is concerned. They are doing complete blood work, urinalysis, and potentially an ultrasound. I’m going to be here a while waiting. And of course my neighbor is complaining about Kaos being fussy. He does NOT like to be alone. I have someone to go be with him but not until 730 (it’s 615 here now). He keeps texting me with every little thing kaos does or every sound he makes. 

Please say a prayer for my little girl that it’s nothinf too serious. The waiting is the worst part!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Blood work completely normal. Urinalysis shows blood and protein in the urine. X-ray shows mottling around the spleen area. No distinguishable masses but they need an ultrasound and can’t do it here. I have to take her down the street where they are going to admit her for dehydration and start antibiotics and do the abd ultrasound first thing in the am. 

She was Lyme negative so they are not sure what’s going on with her but they want that ultrasound because of the abnormal abd X-ray and are worried about a mass in the spleen area. 

When it rains it pours. My poor baby


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Aww crap, you couldn't buy a break. So sorry for Nala and you having to go through this. Sending good vibes your way and fingers crossed. Waiting to hear from you. Really sorry your going through this Jess, deep breaths.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Waiting on ultrasound and results. They said they would call tonight. They’ve got her on IV fluids and prophylactic antibiotics but there was no reason for me to stay at that point so I’m home with my boy. He’s looking for her but enjoying uninterrupted play time with a toy (Nala always steals al the toys) and we worked some quality OB to keep us both occupied. He did AMAZING. Worked sits, stays, comes, heels and he FINALLY got the coucher (down!). So that’s my silver lining tonight. 

Thanks for the good zibes Joe. I’ll let everyone know as soon as I know something.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

News is not good. Nala has some type of kidney damage. They are not sure from what yet but the ultrasound showed changes to the structure of her kidneys. It’s systemic in nature, not traumatic but we don’t know what’s caused it. They are keeping her most likely until at least Monday. Tomorrow they are going to do more diagnostic testing that will need to be sent out for evaluation (they can’t run the tests there) results won’t be back until
Monday and we are potentially looking at kidney biopsies if they can’t determine the cause through advanced diagnostics. He said it’s likely she’s had kidney issues for a while something just caused this acute flare up. I will see her again tomorrow and bring her her blanket from home and talk more to the doctors. Please pray for my poor baby girl. She’s very sick.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Not what I was hoping to hear, poor Nala girl. Wishing for her and you the best possible outcome. Hope she's back home soon with something treatable. You sure have been hit with a $hit storm recently. Waiting to hear the test results. Hang in there girl.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Not trying to create any drama but did the vet check for any type of poison that she could have ingested. Some wildflowers or plants can cause kidney problems and so can anti-freeze. Not trying to create more worries, just something I'm thinking about. Big sigh.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

jttar said:


> Not what I was hoping to hear, poor Nala girl. Wishing for her and you the best possible outcome. Hope she's back home soon with something treatable. You sure have been hit with a $hit storm recently. Waiting to hear the test results. Hang in there girl.


You're not kidding on the $hit storm. I'm about ready to tell the universe to FO for sure.



jttar said:


> Not trying to create any drama but did the vet check for any type of poison that she could have ingested. Some wildflowers or plants can cause kidney problems and so can anti-freeze. Not trying to create more worries, just something I'm thinking about. Big sigh.


That was one of the first things we thought of. But the only time she's out of my sight she's crated or when she's with the dog walker. However, I do have some GOOD NEWS!

Nala is coming home today!!!!! She ate and peed with no blood this am so they are comfortable sending her home. They are doing a more advanced urinalysis and a urine culture to check the actual protein levels in her urine and to see if her urine grows bacteria. Doc today is not as concerned about the changes on the ultrasound and said they could be temporary. She said it still could be a "hidden" UTI. We're not out of the woods yet but she's definitely feeling better and looks better. Doc is sending her home with antibiotics and anti nausea meds as she also showed some stomach irritation likely gastritis from over eating.

So we wait until Monday night or Tuesday am to find out the results of the next batch of tests. If it's UTI we will be already treating it. If it's not, repeat blood/ultrasound with the internist in about a week and go from there. Not completely out of the woods but definitely progress in the RIGHT direction! Keep those good thoughts and vibes coming. We still need all we can get.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

She’s HOME!!!!!! And definitely feeling better. Now they are both snuggled and sound asleep together. I expect them both, but more so Nala, to sleep like a rock for the next day or two after all we’ve been through the last 24 hours. I’m just glad to have her home for her to recover.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Just checked in to see if there was an update, YAY!!!! So good to hear and I know you and Kaos are relieved that she's home. What a scare for you. Hopefully, some antibiotics and it's over. Enjoy the day and thank you for the good news. Whew!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Not much change in Nala since coming home. Still has blood in her urine and she’s straining to urinate at times. She’s also not eating or drinking and starting to dry out some. She slept soundly and comfortably last night. Waiting for the ER vet to call me back to see about sub q fluids if she continues to refuse to drink and the possibility of some pain meds. Regular vet just called as they got the report from VRC and had some suggestions on getting her to eat/drink. Results from the advanced urinalysis and culture should be in this evening or first thing tomorrow am. This waiting and watching my lil girl suffer sucks. Just saying.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the update Jess. Waiting to hear any new news.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

No test results yet but we have some forward progress! Nala finally drank a little bit. Small amount Red sugar free Gatorade mixed in her water did the trick. She has also eaten. My homemade sick dog “soup” boiled chicken in half water/half low sodium broth, rice cooked in chicken broth and a dab of pumpkin. She got it soupy with lots of extra broth and ate it all (half her normal serving to not overdo it on her tummy). She wants more but she can have more tomorrow after I make sure there’s no issues. Should have the urinalysis tomorrow am (they did say that would probably be the case) and the culture in a few days to give it Time to grow the bacteria if it’s going to. Progress!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Atta girl Nala, small steps in the right direction. Appreciate the update. :thumbsup:


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks Joe! She is definitely on the upswing. Just had a nice game of tug with Kaos and LOVES the chicken broth/water mix. She started growling at Kaos when he came to investigate! Now THAT is my spunky girl. She’s coming back! I actually took the broth away after she drank a bowl full. I know fluids are good but don’t want to overdo it either. They have regular water and some Gatorade tinged water but the broth will be doled out lol. She’s doing some peeing on the floor occasionally but she can’t help it all things considered so I can’t be mad. I’m just so relieved and thrilled she’s starting to come back to me!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Ok so I am overjoyed my spunky girl is coming back and feeling better; however now I can’t help but wonder if she had some kind of blockage that they missed because the flood gates have opened. In the last 3 hours she must have peed every 10-15 minutes. We are outside every half hour for multiple pees (she sometimes is even peeing while she’s walking) and she’s gone in the house several times. Almost like she doesn’t even always know. I’m not mad at her by any means as I know she can’t help it and I would rather scrub carpets than worry about her but this is crazy. Anyone have experience with diapers? I HAVE to go back to work Wednesday and have the walkers coming twice but at this rate I won’t even sleep much tonight and I don’t want her to sit in a peed in crate for hours. I’m thrilled she’s feeling better but don’t want to create a new problem. She just peed again on the deck and Kaos went out there and peed too. He got scolded but I don’t want to scold her because I don’t think she can help it. If I catch her we go back outside but sometimes even then she’s walking and peeing or can’t even hold it that long. Considering giving diapers a shot for the short term if nothing else to keep Kaos from starting to marking or thinking it’s siddenly acceptable to potty wherever. Thoughts? Suggestions?? Of course I will follow up with a vet tomorrow when I get some results. 

PS - gates won’t work because they both just leap them like kangaroos without a second thought especially if I’m not home and if I put them high enough they can’t jump them, they wiggle under! I could put them in the garage but I would need to heat it somehow.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

AND THE RESULTS ARE IN:

Nala has the most expensive UTI in history!!!!!!!!!! I am SO THRILLED AND RELIEVED! UPC showed little bit of blood, protein, and LOTS OF BACTERIA! The culture won’t be back for a few days so we don’t know yet if we’re treating with the most effective antibiotic since the bacteria itself hasn’t been identified but we are out of the woods! No diapers as the vet doesn’t want her to potentially sit in infected urine but I’ll figure it out. She can go about 3 hours right now I guesstimate between having to PEE RIGHT NOW kinda thing so at least I know what time frames I have to deal with. Vet also said that if she’s feeling better (she is - eating and drinking and almost back to her spunky mischievous self) that over the next day or two she should be able to hold it again. Any way you look at it, it’s a huge win and I am so relieved!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Fantastic news Jess, I'm so glad she is with you and you were on top of things. Be nice if the vet gave you a fleet discount. LOL. Gotta be relieved she is back to being herself. Appreciate the update. :thumbsup:


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Fleet discount! I love it! Nala should get frequent flyer miles at least. 17 mos and she’s seen a countless number of doctors at 4 different hospitals. I’m very fortunate to have A LOT of high quality vet care very close. 2 speciality ER/critical care centers within 15 mins and UPENN in less than an hour. I’m very fortunate. I’m just glad we’re coming out the other side of it now and it wasn’t anything more serious. 

And thank you for the compliment. I’m thankful she’s with me as well. I’m always on top of it and pay close attention to their behavior, habits and routines like we all do but these dogs are incredible at hiding their hurts so you really have to pay attention to catch things.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

My baby is BACK!!!! She had a great day even though I wasn’t here. She was stuck crated for 12 hours with a half hour walk every 4 (630, 1100, 230, 630) and she had ZERO accidents, is back to drinking regular water, and ate like a little piggy. I didn’t want to give her too much and overload her tummy but she had 3/4 her normal kibble soaked in some chicken broth and one last thin half chicken bread. And gobbled it up. Kaos acted like he hadn’t eaten in weeks and ate al his broth soaked kibble plus a little extra and his half chicken breast and is still looking for food. Think someone may be doing some growing! 

Nala is back to being spunky and hogging all the toys and growling when her bro gets to close. She’s back ladies and gentleman and I could not be happier or more relieved. She’s my lil princess and has been through so much already. 

A few pics from the last few days...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Sincerely happy for her and you. Can too much couch time cause a UTI?, LOL


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Although I hate that she was sick, I will admit that I enjoyed the extra cuddles and quiet time! She's almost back to her normal rambunctiousness so I only get cuddles at bedtime now LOL. 

Culture results are in confirming positive bacteria growth sensitive to the amoxicillin she's already on meaning it's all up from here (except for my bank account of course!). 

Kaos is officially insured as of yesterday and Nala's policy goes into effect 12/6 so at least if any more issues arise I will be well covered financially. Of course this means that all my health nightmares are over but I am A-OK with that!


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

Glad to hear Nala is Ok now! I didn't know there was insurance for pets!! 
This is interesting, we don't have that insurances in MX although the vet costs area not that expensive as in USA, actually a lot of folks cross the border to vaccinate their 4-legged sons and other non-emergency related issues.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Back to the specialty center we went today with blood back in the urine this am and vomiting. Repeat kidney labs look good, waiting on results of repeat UPC and culture. Repeat ultrasound scheduled for tomorrow morning. Urine pull had some blood and looked very “cloudy”. Last day for the amoxicillin but doc wants to wait for results of pending tests to see if we just need stronger antibiotics or need to go a different route. Happy holidays to us.....


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Poor Nala girl. Poor Jess's pocketbook. Hoping just a different antibiotic.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

argh! Oh, no!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Well Nala continues to have problems. After a return visit to VRC yesterday for more bloody urine, the urinalysis showed more bacteria and a repeat ultrasound showed progressive degenerative changes to her kidneys along with 10-12 bladder stones. Her kidneys are now infected. Starting a stronger long term antibiotic while we wait for the culture results to confirm we have the right antibiotic. Waiting to talk to my reg vet to see if he can continue her treatment or if he recommends seeing a specialist. This sucks. She’s only a year and a half old. Just a baby and way too young for kidney disease. *!*!**!*!*!**!? BYB’s


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

that sux!! I hope your vets find the right antibiotic!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

At VRC with Kaos now. Hoping I’m being paranoid but he’s started urinating more than Nala even and unable to hold it at all it seems. Hoping he’s just acting up because his sister keeps leaving him behind but with everything Nala is going through combined with the fact that they are littermates I would rather be safe than sorry. Plus his insurance is current and will cover all but $250 and 10%. It’s worth it for my peace of mind.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Kaos has bladder stones as well and some kidney changes - not as pronounced as Nala’s - need to follow up with internal medicine for both


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

What's the frickin' odds of that. Genetic? Sorry to hear but glad there is an explanation of what the cause is. Does the vet have any guesses what could cause them both to have urinary problem both at the same time. Could it have been something they ingested? I know you don't know Jess, just trying to make sense of what is going on. Big sigh.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

I won’t know anything more until we follow up with the internal medicine specialist. The overriding thought so far is that it IS genetic and some underlying congenital kidney defect is causing all the problems. Neither of their kidneys are normal on ultrasound and both show similar abnormalities. Even the ER vet Kaos saw was dumbfounded and literally told me she didn’t even know what to say or where we go from here. Her only suggestion was to follow up with internal medicine. Even my own vet won’t touch this. I have to recover some money through insurance reimbursement before I can make that appointment as I am completely tapped out but I will do whatever I have to to make sure my babies are taken care of. So I have two dogs with weird haircuts in different antibiotics peeing all over the place all the time. Barely a year and a half old and looks like they both have kidney disease.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

No UTI for Kaos and his blood work looks good. Seeing the specialist tomorrow for both dogs and will have a better idea tomorrow what the plan is moving forward. I suspect a renal support diet is going to be part of the plan along with some blood work and regular checks to monitor their renal function. Surgery to remove the bladder stones is a possibility as well. Will know more tomorrow.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Long story short...saw the specialist today. Today has been a good day full of cautious, tentative good news. While early kidney disease cannot be ruled out yet it appears Kaos MAY just have an infection and Nala’s recurrent UTI infections COULD be due to anatomical issues. Both dogs need to be watched and recultured after their antibiotics are finished but we are optimistic that we have a plan to cure them up (both do need relatively minor surgeries but not emergent). Kaos needs to be neutered for medical reasons in case the infection is in his prostate but we all know I was planning on doing that anyway. Nala needs to have surgery on her vulva. Because her vulva is tucked in so high we think that MAY Ben the cause of her recurrent UTI’s. She tested positive for TWO different types of bacteria on the second culture. First culture was Proteus. Second E Coli and another bacteria that may just be hanging out in her bladder asympomatically because it’s resistant to EVERYTHING. The E Colo is sensitive to the enrofloxacin she’s taking. The hope is that meds clear up all the infections, the surgeries prevent them from recurring, the stoned resolve themselves, and the kidney changes are due to the infections. We are going to follow up and reculture both with the internal med doctor after all antibiotics are finished and see where we stand. Nala’s bottom will also need to be wiped with Tucks after she urinates until I can get her surgery done. Of course both have to be watched for positive and negative changes in the meantime. All things considered, I’m optimistic our plan works and this is great news. 

In the meantime, Kaos has independently taught himself to open doors. Well all doors with flat handles that open out! He keeps opening the laundry room door and he opens the door to the steps to the garage every time he needs to go out now. He even opened the door at the vet today (well turned the flat handle but they’re no dummies and their doors open in - he as very confused!). Now if I could just teach him to wipe his sisters behind!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

LOL! Relatively good news Jess. At least it's not as bad as it could be. How invasive is Nala's surgery? 

Once had a dog that would use both paws and twist a round door handle and open it. Amazing how they learn things like that and yet can't get the concept of walking without pulling your arm off, HA.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

It’s not super invasive from what they explained to me. Kind of like a face lift for her bottom. The trim some tissue in the shape of a mustache around her vulva to get some air and sun up there and keep the bacteria from getting trapped. Until then I’ve got to wipe her. At this point it’s just a matter of recouping some money through insurance and/or paying down my care credit to pay for it all. Nala is the priority obviously and most likely the more expensive of the two. If her bladder stones haven’t resolved by then they will take them out as well and biopsy a kidney to check for kidney damage/congenital issues. Other than the meds and extra urinating you’d never know they were sick. The potty breaks are now a whole process and with this stupid weather it’s not fun. Why couldn’t they have issues in the summer?! Always gotta be in the snow and cold


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

*F/U Cultures and appointment*

Both dogs had their follow up cultures and both were NEGATIVE for any infection! Kaos still has some small amounts of protein in his urine though. Without any other clinical findings, the specialist is sure that the neuter will resolve any remaining issues with Kaos and that the vulvoplasty will keep Nala from getting any further recurrent UTI infections. Both dogs are scheduled for their surgeries 1/31 and 2/1 respectively. It seems as though we dodged huge bullets with them both and things are looking up. My vet is doing both procedures (and removing Kaos' rear dew claws in the process-damn BYBs) and the specialist said he only needs to see them again if problems persist or recur. Hallelujah, I am SO relieved.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for the good news Jess. A month from now they should be recouped from their surgery and fingers crossed, they stay healthy for a long time.

Did I every share with you the picture of my boy Titus at the moment of his neutering?










LOL, I'm kidding of course- - - - It wasn't at the moment of the surgery, it was after he woke up and went to lick himself. Bwahahah!


----------



## Borre97 (Oct 25, 2017)

DynamicDuo said:


> Both dogs had their follow up cultures and both were NEGATIVE for any infection! Kaos still has some small amounts of protein in his urine though. Without any other clinical findings, the specialist is sure that the neuter will resolve any remaining issues with Kaos and that the vulvoplasty will keep Nala from getting any further recurrent UTI infections. Both dogs are scheduled for their surgeries 1/31 and 2/1 respectively. It seems as though we dodged huge bullets with them both and things are looking up. My vet is doing both procedures (and removing Kaos' rear dew claws in the process-damn BYBs) and the specialist said he only needs to see them again if problems persist or recur. Hallelujah, I am SO relieved.


These are excellent news!! glad to hear (or read) both are doing great! :cheers:


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks Borre and Joe love that Titus pic! Classic look for sure. I’ve seen Kaos get that crazy look in his face a time or two 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxsMama (Nov 15, 2017)

DynamicDuo said:


> Thanks Borre and Joe love that Titus pic! Classic look for sure. I've seen Kaos get that crazy look in his face a time or two
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine gets that too..lol. we call it "gettin the crazy eyes"

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Nala is off for her butt face lift tomorrow and Kaos gets the danglies chopped Thursday. Fingers crossed that clears up all their issues and gives my wallet a much needed break!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Best of luck to then both Jess. You know we'll be waiting to hear how things go.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Nala did well. Her incision and stitches look good but she's cranky as I'm sure she's sore and has to wear a collar. I got her a tube blow up one that lets her eat and drink and scratch her ears but keeps her from getting her mouth to her back side. She's obviously sore and K is all up in her grill but he was home alone all day while I tended to Ciara so it was a long stressful day for everyone today. Nala has already eaten, pooped and is currently sound asleep in her crate with the door open so K can see her but not harass her. He's asleep at my feet right now and I'm about ready to pass out myself. I worked last night and only napped a quick 2 hours with C.

C is in rough shape. She's lost serious muscle tone, had trouble keeping her balance in the car, had a very lackluster coat, and worst of all had this sad, broken look in her eyes. I'm positive that the ex's now ex g/f out her hands on my best friend. I know the ex may not care for her the way I do and would but I also know he would never ever abuse her. C would let me do anything to her and now she flinches when I go to touch her head even when she sees me coming. She whimpered with joy for over a half hour when she saw me. My girl is still in there but her spirit is broken and she is far from the confident obedient amazing dog I was forced to leave behind. For those in the know I have very little contact with the ex except to tell him to get his act together and take care of my dog or when I get back from my trip I will take her and he will never see her again. I am worried and devastated to see such a strong dog so broken.























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Kaos is officially neutered and had his rear dew claws removed. Nala is in much better spirits and you would never know she had surgery yesterday. She’s my trooper my little princess. She’s adjusted to her donut and is back to being her crazy self. 

Kaos isn’t doing as well. Physically he’s fine but this is his first and only time under anesthesia and it affects him a lot more than Nala. He’s still a little bit out of it and clearly a little nauseated. He’s got a come of shame on for two reasons: 1. To keep him from chewing off the bandages in his feet and ripping out his stitches since he’s a lot more interested in his incisions than Nala was and 2. To keep him from getting at Nala’s bottom hence the cone and not a donut. He’s freaking out though. I feel bad for him as he’s still clearly out of it and since I put the cone on now he won’t move. He’s literally been standing in the same exact position since I put it on him. He won’t even come to me. He will adjust and settle down but I just feel bad. 

Saw Ciara again this am. She looked better. A little more life in her eyes. She’s clearly still exhausted from all the stress and just curled up on me and slept soundly. Like it’s finally safe for her to sleep safely and soundly. My heart breaks for her but I will get her back. My best friend is in there. I reverse the damage but I can make her feel safe and loved again and bring her back out of her shell.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds like you have your hands full, what's new eh?
Glad the surgeries when well with the DD. Fingers crossed they just keep getting better from now on and no more UTI's. Sorry to hear about Ciara's emotional state, has to be hard on her. Take some deep breath's and get some rest.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Rest? What is this thing called rest you speak of? LOL My heart is broken over Ciara. Most of ya know what she means to me but I will get her right and if he can't/won't do right by her I'm taking her and he knows that. The DD are both doing well. You would never know Nala had anything done and she just romps around like her spunky self donut or not. She really makes me laugh. Kaos isn't handling it real well. He's sore and not the trooper Nala is. In fact he's a big wuss. But everything has gone well and I will get all three of 'em healthy and make sure they stay that way. 

Thanks for the good thoughts. Just another speed bump.....


----------



## Choisauce87 (Jan 18, 2017)

Wow, I just read through this harrowing tale! Hope everyone is doing ok now. It's crazy how much they look like my Mongdori!


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Thanks Choisauce. They are doing pretty well. Nala’s bottom is healing beautifully. My vet did a fantastic job with her. Kaos’ one foot is infected from his dew claw removal but nothing a short stint on antibiotics won’t fix. Otherwise all is well and they are healing nicely. Hoping this is the end of our UTI/kidney troubles!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

